# ICSI after Ivf Question



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi we had IVF in MAY (NHS) and now are about to become self funded for next cycle. I received a letter from DR Traub advising to come for a scan to see if the ovaries have settled and the appointment is September (latter half) Does any body know how soon we will be starting treatment after this scan?


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yellowhope,

I dont know what the waiting lists are list for self funded treatment, but RFC like you to have three periods between cycles. if you are to go in sept to see if ovaries have settled it would sound that youd be starting pretty soon. If it was going to be months away they wouldnt need to check if they had settled would they?

Maybe you could give them a call so that you get some indication. Its wick not knowing.

Do you think youd be ready to go again if it were as soon as Sept/Oct??

Katie xx


----------



## yellowhope (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Katie
Got another letter on Saturday to start with September's period.  Can't wait to get started again. Realised after reading the second letter yesterday that I will have that scan done before starting the meds. I'm 35 now so am really keen to keep trying at the earliest opportunity.  It's a pain in the **** having to wait so long.  I have a high AMH so they be worried about the hyper-stimulation, but on both previous cycles it has not been a problem luckily.


----------



## Katie789 (Dec 12, 2010)

Yellowhope,

Thats great youll be starting again next month. It will come around in no time at all

Katie xx


----------

